# First HDR Attempt @ Vehicle - Stunning Results



## vip3r1850 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

I gave a try at HDR, many people on the car forums were stunned at how well they came out.

What do you guys think ?

Thanks !
































and one that I redid for a sponsor since it has their windshield banner on it:


----------



## photo28 (Sep 28, 2009)

What program did you use? Very dramatic, too fake for me, but cool


----------



## vip3r1850 (Sep 28, 2009)

photo28 said:


> What program did you use? Very dramatic, too fake for me, but cool



Photomatix

Completely understand, I was aiming for that look - just to make it seem more dreamy and futuristic than it really is, unless we're doing 180MPH or smoking the tires, the cars boring LoL


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 28, 2009)

Funny thing is, for me - I like everything about these, except the car.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 28, 2009)

vip3r1850 said:


> photo28 said:
> 
> 
> > What program did you use? Very dramatic, too fake for me, but cool
> ...



That's what I figured. Don't misunderstand - didn't mean it's not good (it's actually very very good), I just... I don't know if it's my OCD or what, but things too unrealistic make me crazy. Ihave to say, this is cool though. I love the first one


----------



## vip3r1850 (Sep 28, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Funny thing is, for me - I like everything about these, except the car.



You must be a chevy guy, its ok to hate the best 

Hehe jk


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 28, 2009)

No... well, yeah - kinda, but that's not what I meant


----------



## vip3r1850 (Sep 28, 2009)

photo28 said:


> vip3r1850 said:
> 
> 
> > photo28 said:
> ...



Heh, thanks again, ya #1 seems to be the favorite, some say the danger sign draws the eye away, once again I was looking for that "im not afraid of you" look from the subject which isnt going anywhere . . . Once your done reading the sign I think it stresses a more powerful message


----------



## photo28 (Sep 28, 2009)

vip3r1850 said:


> photo28 said:
> 
> 
> > vip3r1850 said:
> ...



Yeah, I like that look, same with #2. Give's it a mood. The graffiti in 3 also gives you that feeling a bit too. I don't find it distracting at all - I think it makes the image what it is (besides the car of course)


----------



## Mikedotephoto (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm loving the sky- the setting is also pretty cool. Where were these shot?


----------



## beni_hung (Oct 3, 2009)

I like them. Great work!


----------



## phocus78 (Oct 3, 2009)

Cool pics..


----------



## vip3r1850 (Oct 3, 2009)

Mikedotephoto said:


> I'm loving the sky- the setting is also pretty cool. Where were these shot?



Hey, thanks. They were shot @ Floyd Bennett Field in Brooklyn, NY


----------



## KmH (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm with NOYZE, everything except the car. 

Looks like you didn't use a polarizing filter and took the pics during the worst part of the day for light, the middle. All the reflections on the car body and car windows kill it for me.


----------



## nrois02 (Oct 3, 2009)

I like it. ive been playing around with photomatix more and starting to get it down. I like what youve done!


----------



## Aeb (Dec 8, 2009)

vip3r1850,

What EV bracketting did you use for these superb car shots? 

They really look so natural and real ! 

Still waiting to add more pictures to my own collection.

*SingaporeGallery.com*


----------



## sinjans (Dec 8, 2009)

Good job. #1 is my favorite.


----------



## clbd39 (Dec 14, 2009)

It seems like the picture is a little overdone, especially the car, I would overlay one of the originals and help tone it down if you don't have the file saved in photomatix still

great looking start though!!


----------



## chip (Dec 14, 2009)

vip3r1850 said:


> N0YZE said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing is, for me - I like everything about these, except the car.
> ...



I am a Chevy man and I love your Ford Cobra!!! I once test drove a Cobra and blew away a BMW M3!!! You should have seen the look of the car salesman sitting next to me!!! To me, there is no greater joy than for a pure American car blowing away cars made in foreign countries!!! I love it


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 14, 2009)

I like the surreal look myself.  I don't think every photographer's style has to make a picture look "natural".  Art takes artists of all kinds.


----------



## fokker (Dec 16, 2009)

> stunning results


 
Not modest are ya? 

They are definitely interesting looking shots, but yeah way overdone for my tastes. Having said that I think they are better this way in terms of keeping them interesting.


----------



## Eco (Dec 16, 2009)

Breaking away from normal boring pictures is good in my opinion.  I would say something like you inspired me to give the style a try but your ego is inflated enough  "stunning results".........had to bust your nuts, none the less nice art!  :thumbup:


----------



## JDMTyler3326 (Dec 16, 2009)

WOW Awesome car , Awesome pictures.


----------



## ecnal (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the reflections on the car! Makes it look as though it's anodized chrome instead of painted steel.


----------



## jensgt (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the look.  Nice Terminator.  What is done to it?


----------



## carjunkman (Dec 19, 2009)

First time attempt at vehicle?..well done man..absolutely beautifull..HDR photography..once you in..you can't go back..


----------



## vip3r1850 (Dec 19, 2009)

carjunkman said:


> First time attempt at vehicle?..well done man..absolutely beautifull..HDR photography..once you in..you can't go back..



I completely agree with you, just wish I remembered my polarizer


----------



## vip3r1850 (Dec 19, 2009)

jensgt said:


> I like the look.  Nice Terminator.  What is done to it?



Not much, full bolt ons, ran 11's none the less on street tires LoL


----------



## vip3r1850 (Dec 19, 2009)

Aeb said:


> vip3r1850,
> 
> What EV bracketting did you use for these superb car shots?
> 
> ...



-2, -1, 0 , +1 , +2

Very nice site ! Great pics


----------



## Ebag17 (Dec 19, 2009)

cool shots i like them!


180mph...... Bahahhahahahaha


----------



## vip3r1850 (Dec 19, 2009)

Ebag17 said:


> cool shots i like them!
> 
> 
> 180mph...... Bahahhahahahaha




Needle was burried and it still kept pulling


----------



## faststi (Jan 26, 2010)

If in fact this was your very first attempt then wow your a natural because these images came out superb congrats on an awesome job one of the best yet.


----------



## vip3r1850 (Jan 26, 2010)

faststi said:


> If in fact this was your very first attempt then wow your a natural because these images came out superb congrats on an awesome job one of the best yet.



Yes it definitely was and thank you ! Wish I had my polarizer to get the glare outa the windows **cries**


----------



## jensgt (Jan 26, 2010)

vip3r1850 said:


> Ebag17 said:
> 
> 
> > cool shots i like them!
> ...



Anybody who laughs has never ridden in one lol.  With pretty minor mods they are silly fast.  My ex had one and it would get to 140 super easy...so I imagine if you have a long straight road with no traffic...you could get up there.  I miss the sound of the blower!


----------



## vip3r1850 (Jan 26, 2010)

jensgt said:


> vip3r1850 said:
> 
> 
> > Ebag17 said:
> ...



Here's a reminder of what they sound like: Care of a dumb ricer who decided to flyby a pack of them  That orange one just goes in for the kill no questions heh (videos not mine)


----------



## Bynx (Jan 27, 2010)

I really like what you have done. My only complaint as a couple of composition problems. I dont like to see space behind the car with the front up against the left margin and I dont like the car chopped in half. Chopping it could be done later in PP. In this instance I like your slider use in Photomatix. Its a bit surreal as it should be. Well done.


----------



## vip3r1850 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the comment !


----------



## chip (Jan 27, 2010)

I must admit I am a Chevy guy but I love your Ford Motor Company Cobra!!! I love it way more than the bimmers and Audi's... Good old American power - that's my kind of car. Way to go!


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 27, 2010)

I like them, the only drawbacks are the reflections that take away from the body lines of the Slowbra in some of the shots.

I'm a performance vehicle guy, so I'm bound to like shots like these by default.


----------



## Houghwya (Feb 12, 2010)

I think that I'm going to have one of these as my desktop background, The only trouble is picking which one. I really like these pic's


----------

